# 2wd f450?



## 94chevy2500 (Nov 18, 2010)

ok heres a truck that im looking at he wants 5000 obo its a power stroke 7.3 turbo with just over 200k miles its 2WD would it be a good plow truck or not i will have a sander in the back


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

thats a nice looking truck 

yes and no

yes if your doing parking lots big lots with room to maneuver 

no if your doing small lots cause if you come around a corner and theres grass on the side and you somehow slide into it or any way you get stuck you aint getting your self out 
but you do have a spreader in the back the weight of that will keep your tires in the back on the ground so .

so all in all i would buy it but im a big fan of 4wd. 4wheel anything 

im actually looking for a truck like that and that style but 4 wheel cause a friend of mine wants to put a tow truck on it so when he recovers cars out of backyards because he does junk car pickup.


----------



## 94chevy2500 (Nov 18, 2010)

all my lots have like 4 inch curbs and there will be 2 tons of sand salt mix i realy like the truck from the pics but i have t see it in person first im woundering if i studed the rear tires? also how hard would it be to convert it to 4x4 if it dosnt plow good?


----------



## 94chevy2500 (Nov 18, 2010)

is the frame the same as a f350 ?


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

I plow with a 99 F450 2wd and while the truck will get the job done i find i really need to pick my battles and take my time compared to plowing with one of my 4x4 trucks. Because of this i'm thinking the truck will be resigned to sander/backup duty next year in favor of a 4x4. I have a buddy who recently converted his 2wd F550 to a 4x4 and by the time you add up the cost of the parts (axle, transfer case, transmission tailshaft, driveshaft, tires, and misc stuff) to say it's cost prohibitive is an understatement. Short of wanting to do it just for the sake of the project itself i would keep looking around for a 4x4.


----------

